# Wer kennt "MGN"



## Kiesbauer (10 März 2016)

Hilfe, ich habe angeblich bei einer Firma "MGN" ein Abo per Handy abgeschlossen, jedenfalls buchen die Woche für Woche ab.
Wie kann ich das beenden und vor allem, wie kann ich das Geld zurückfordern ???


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 März 2016)

Lies mal hier rum:



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug
> 
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/telefonabzocke/telefonrechnung-zu-hoch-so-wehren-sie-sich
> 
> http://www.verbraucherzentrale-niedersachsen.de/link1803381A.html


----------



## Drösl (6 November 2016)

Jetzt hat es mich mit MGN erwischt
weiss jemand wer da dahintersteht ß


----------



## BenTigger (7 November 2016)

Lesen hilft hier ungemein....


----------



## Tommi432 (19 November 2016)

Leider funktioniert der eine Link nicht


----------



## BenTigger (19 November 2016)

Dann prüfe mal dein System. Bei mir funktionieren alle.


----------



## SChani (8 August 2017)

also der von der Verbraucherzentrale geht nicht bzw führt zu einem anderen Ziel.


----------



## Hippo (8 August 2017)

Der führt genau dahin wo er soll.
Und es steht genau drin was man tun soll wenn unberechtigte Beträge auf der Rechnung auftauchen


----------

